# POLL: RBR Women's Groupsets



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

What does your women's road bike drivetrain/brakes consist mainly of? Doesn't need to be complete groupset, whats the majority?


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll answer for my wife. She doesn't use the forum. She's running Campagnolo Chorus on her Serotta and Campy Mirage on her commuter. They're not the poll options. You left Campy off the list altogether.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

where is campa?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

How could you have left out Campy?

On my Look: Campy Chorus
On my Colnago: Campy Record. 
On my Pogliaghi: Campy Super Record (ca.1984)


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

very sorry, is there a way to add it to the poll or change it?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

skyliner1004 said:


> very sorry, is there a way to add it to the poll or change it?


I don't think so.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Maybe all the Campy folks can just answer in the thread.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

yea lets do that, if you're a chick and have a majority campagnolo drivetrain/brake setup, post it in here and we'll see from there.


----------



## carlotta (Jan 12, 2008)

Shimano 600 tricolor. On an old steel Zunow (it's PINK .


----------

